# Birthday haul! MAC goodies & more!



## hot*pink (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey ladies! Well today is my birthday (ugh!) & figured what better way to treat myself than to head to MAC & pick up some Cool Heat items!

This is what I walked away with:






I got Solar White, Warm Chill, Blue Flame, Gulf Stream & Gentle Simmer Slimshine.

And as a birthday gift from my mom & grandma I got these Louis Vuitton babies:





Here's my current LV purse:





I'm a sucker for matching accessories, what can I say?!


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Great haul.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous stuff!! Happy Bday!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabulous Haul! Happy Birthday!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy Bday! Enjoy your goodies! I always loved that style of Vuitton, much moreso than the regular monogram stuff.


----------



## hot*pink (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely stuff!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2008)

awesome stuff!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Fantastic haul and happy birthday!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy birthday!  And that is an awesome haul!!  Your Louis Vuitton purse and accessories are so cute!! Enjoy!!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Jun 16, 2008)

ahh! i love louis vuitton!

the damier pochette and cles and speedy are adorable!

i have the same speedy!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 16, 2008)

Love all your stuff


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## LADYLONLINE (Jun 21, 2008)

yuppppppp, fabulous haul!  happy birthday!!  hooray for June babies (I'm one too!)


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Very belated Happy Birthday!lol..aaah LV what can I say, impecable taste =D


----------



## Jot (Jun 23, 2008)

great haul. happy birthday xx


----------



## hot*pink (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Happy belated bday! Enjoy!


----------

